# Just ordered from the Doc.



## Mob187YoA$$ (Jul 18, 2007)

My first seed order. Kinda nervous. I decided to order from the doc, one because seed boutique no longer accepts credit cards, and two because Ive heard plenty of good things about him. I ordered some NYC Diesel and asked him if he could hook me up with some other seeds. Lets see if he is as good as everyones talkin about.


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 18, 2007)

Diesel!!!!  I think that will be my next grow.  Good choice.  Ive ordered from the Doc twice and got both orders in four days.


----------

